# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  BitDefender Internet Security 2008 v11 برنامج الحمايه الأول عالميا

## MR.X

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




BitDefender Internet Security 2008 v11




بكل تاكيد الكل سمع بهذا الاسم انه العملاق بيت ديفيندر البرنامج الذي احتل المرتبة الاولى عالميا وحاز على جائزة افضل برنامج حماية لعام 2005 - 2006 برنامج عملاق يحتوي في جعبته على كافة سبل الحماية المتطورة [ فايروسات - هكر - سبام - مواقع خبيثة ] بمعنى اخر درع من التيتانيوم مستحيل مهما كان اختراقه فتصفح النت وانت مطمان وتصفح رسائل البريد الالكتروني وانت مطمان وايضا قم بشراء ما تريد من الانترنت ببطاقتك الائتمانية ولا تخاف من اي يتم سرقتك فهذا البرنامج سيوفر لك طريق امن تجول به قدر ما تشاء دون التعرض لاي من مشاكل الانترنت التي نواجهها باستمرار يوميا .. كل برنامج حماية في هذه الايام وله عيوبه لكن هذه النسخة الجديدة من البرنامج ستلاحظ فيها فرق شاسع سيجعلك تقتني البرنامج للابد هذه النسخة قد تم تطويرها من جميع النواحي كما ذكرت من حيث الشكل والسرعة في التجاوب والتحديثات المستمرة ومحرك البحث عن الفايروسات والكثير الكثير مما جعل هذه النسخة من افضل ما اطلقته الشركة لحد الان .. انا لن اقول المزيد لكن ساترك التجربة لكم لتحكموا بانفسكم .



مميزات هذه النسخة

1- في هذه النسخة تم تغيير واجهة البرنامج الى الافضل والاجمل والارقى
2- تم التعديل على كافة خيارات البرنامج وتم تقليصها لضمان سرعة وثبات كلي
3- تحديثات جذرية واضافات من اجمل ما قدمته الشركة للان
4- الثبات والخفة والامان الشامل للانترنت [ التصفح الخفي ]
5- حمايتك من المواقع الخبيثة والاباحية وايضا المواقع المفخخة
6- التصدي لهجمات الهكر بكل سهولة وحظر رقم الايبي الخاص به
7- الحماية من الفايروسات المخفية في النظام والتي تسمى بــ Rockets
8- التعرف على الفايروسات المستقبلية والتي لم تكتشف بعد Unknown Viruses
9- متوافقة مع جميع انظمة الوندوز الحالية XP & Vista



الانظمة التي يعمل عليها

Windows 2000 - XP - Vista


حجم البرنامج 

37 ميجا بايت

لتحميل البرنامج نسخة x32

X_MAN_1S



لتحميل البرنامج نسخة x64

X_MAN_1S*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

والله يا غالي جربته وجرب غيره كثييييييييييير


بس الأفضل برنامجي الحالي Avira Premium Security Suite 8

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdallah Qasaimeh
					

والله يا غالي جربته وجرب غيره كثييييييييييير


بس الأفضل برنامجي الحالي Avira Premium Security Suite 8


شكرا على مرورك اخ عبدالله .

حكيك مزبوط .

بس انا بدي احط اكثر من خيار حتى كل شخص يكون الو حرية الاختيار .*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *
> 
> شكرا على مرورك اخ عبدالله .
> 
> حكيك مزبوط .
> 
> بس انا بدي احط اكثر من خيار حتى كل شخص يكون الو حرية الاختيار .*


مشكور حبيب قلبي انا والله عارف

بس كتبت كلامي حتى انصح الشباب فقط

وانت أكيد ما بتضع الا الثقه هذا شيء معروف

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا إكس مان ...

تمّ التحميل لغايات التجربة ...

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdallah Qasaimeh
					

مشكور حبيب قلبي انا والله عارف

بس كتبت كلامي حتى انصح الشباب فقط

وانت أكيد ما بتضع الا الثقه هذا شيء معروف



اخوي الكريم ..


انا بحاول دائما اقدم ما هو جديد .


اليكم نتيجة احصائية عام 2008 ( ترتيب أقوى Anti virus )





مصدر الاحصائية :هنا
للتاكد زور الموقع اعلاه.

و النتيجة كانت متوقعة بالنسبة لأوائل الانتى فيرس .*

----------


## امير_8654

شكرررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا

----------

